# Η μαφία του Δήμου Αθηναίων



## Costas (Feb 18, 2009)

Για το μαγαζί Starz στην πλατεία Ασωμάτων, τους παρκαδόρους, τις παρανομίες, τις κονόμες των προστατών τους μέσα στο Δήμο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση είναι η πρωταθλήτρια της αδιαφάνειας, της διαφθοράς και της μίζας. Και βέβαια, ο Δήμος Αθηναίων έχει πολύ... ψωμί. Άρθρο στο Indymedia:


To νυχτομάγαζο Starz που τραγουδάει ο Ρουβάς, ήρθε πρόσφατα στην επικαιρότητα αρχικά γιατί είχε μετατρέψει τον πεζόδρομο της Ερμού στο θησείο σε οργανωμένο πάρκινγκ με παρκαδόρους και χρήματα. Μετα από πολλές προσπάθειες και 61 μέρες λειτουργίας το μαγαζί σφραγίστηκε από το δήμο... μόλις για ένα Σαββατοκύριακο. επειδή η ιστορία είναι διδακτική για το πως λειτουργεί η Μαφία της νύχτας σε συνεργασία με τας αρχάς, διαβάστε το αποκαλυπτικό χρονικό της υπόθεσης

Το χρονικό της υπόθεσης:

* 4 Δεκεμβρίου κάνει πρεμιέρα το νυχτερινό κέντρο STARZ στην πλατεία Αγίων Ασώματων στο θησείο.
* 6 Δεκεμβρίου (ημέρα δολοφονίας του Αλέξη) δημοτική σύμβουλος της Ανοιχτής Πόλης, διαπιστώνει περνώντας από τον πεζόδρομο της Ερμού παράπλευρα του κέντρου, ότι αυτός έχει μετατραπεί σε οργανωμένο πάρκινκγ από το μαγαζί, με παρκαδόρους και ντουλαπάκι για τα κλειδιά.
* 15 Δεκεμβρίου, στο επόμενο δημοτικό συμβούλιο η ανοιχτή πόλη θέτει το ζήτημα και αποσπά δεσμεύσεις από τον υπεύθυνο αντιδήμαρχο κ. Παπαδάκη, ότι θα κοιτάξει το ζήτημα και τη νομιμότητα της άδειας του καταστήματος.
* 19 Ιανουαρίου στο επόμενο δημοτικό συμβούλιο και αφού πέρασαν όλες οι γιορτές χωρίς να αλλάξει η κατάσταση στο παραμικρό, η Ανοιχτή Πόλη ξανά θέτει το ζήτημα για να ακούσει ανανεωμένες τις ίδιες ακριβώς δεσμεύσεις από την πλευρά της δημοτικής αρχής.
* 22 Ιανουαρίου δύο εφημερίδες την ίδια μέρα και μετά από επικοινωνία με την Ανοιχτή Πόλη δημοσιεύουν εκτεταμένα ρεπορτάζ για το θέμα. [Διαβάστε Ελευθεροτυπία – Ελεύθερος Τύπος] . Έχουν προηγηθεί γενικό άρθρο στα ΝΕΑ 19/1, καταγγελίες στο internet [1] - [2] και από πελάτες του νυχτερινού κέντρου που λένε ότι πληρώνανε από πάνω και 10 ευρώ και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα που έλεγαν οι παρκαδόροι, ότι είναι συνεννοημένοι με το δήμο κ.α... Τελικά και ενώ τίποτα δεν είχε γίνει ως προϊόν της συζήτησης που είχε ανοίξει στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο η Ανοιχτή πόλη, ως εκ θαύματος, αμέσως μετά τα δύο δημοσιεύματα ο δήμος σπεύδει να αποκαταστήσει τα κατεστραμμένα κολονάκια για να μην εισέρχονται τα αυτοκίνητα στον πεζόδρομο.
* 24 Ιανουαρίου το Υγειονομικό της Νομαρχίας Αθηνών πραγματοποιεί αυτοψία στο κατάστημα STARZ και βρίσκει σωρεία παραβάσεων με αποτέλεσμα στις...
* 4 Φεβρουαρίου η δημαρχιακή επιτροπή να αποφασίσει το σφράγισμα του καταστήματος STARZ!
* 13 Φλεβάρη, μετά από απόφαση του διοικητικού πρωτοδικείου το μαγαζί αποσφραγίζεται. Η δικαστική απόφαση κοινοποιείται λίγη ώρα μετά την έκδοση της. Αυθημερών. Το ίδιο βράδυ λίγες ώρες μετά την αποσφράγιση, κατά έναν περίεργο τρόπο το μαγαζί είναι γεμάτο.

Μπορεί ο υπεύθυνος αντιδήμαρχος κ. Παπαδάκης να χρειάστηκε 51 μέρες για να γίνει έλεγχος από τη Νομαρχία και 10 μέρες επιπλέον για την απόφαση σφράγισης, αλλά χρειάστηκε μόλις λίγες ώρες για να κοινοποιήσει την απόφαση του τμήματος αναστολών Διοικητικού πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών για αποσφράγιση του καταστήματος. Έτσι πρακτικά το πολλαπλά παράνομο νυχτερινό κέντρο, που λειτουργεί με άδεια παλαιότερου καταστήματος του 1997 και για μόλις 190 καθίσματα σε σχέση με τα εκατοντάδες άτομα που έχει κάθε μέρα, συνεχίζει απρόσκοπτα τη λειτουργία του.

Αλλά και ο πεζόδρομος παρά το κολονάκια που μπήκαν ευτυχώς, ξανά «φιλοξένησε» λιγότερα, αλλά και πάλι πολλά οχήματα που εισήλθαν από την πλευρά της Πειραιώς.

Ο απολογισμός είναι ότι το κατάστημα με τις δεκάδες παραβάσεις και την παράνομη κατάληψη του σημαντικού πεζοδρόμου της πόλης μας, από το άνοιγμα του 5/12/08 μέχρι όπως φαίνεται το κλείσιμο του τέλος Φλεβάρη, λειτούργησε κανονικά χάνοντας μόλις ένα Σαββατοκύριακο.

Είναι φανερό ότι η δημοτικής αρχή δεν έχει κανένα άγχος για την εφαρμογή του νόμου όταν αυτός προστατεύει τους πολίτες και το δημόσιο χώρο, ενώ λειτουργεί αστραπιαία όταν αυτός αποφασίζει υπέρ επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων.
Και επειδή τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο...

Ο υπεύθυνος για τα νυχτερινά κέντρα αντιδήμαρχος κ. Παπαδάκης, ήταν ο ίδιος αντιδήμαρχος που χωρίς να έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα, βρέθηκε στο παρκάκι Κύπρου και Πατησίων και με τα ΜΑΤ κατα την κοπή των δέντρων και την ημέρα της επίθεσης των παρακρατικών.

Έχουν άδικο όσοι μιλάνε για μαφία μέσα και έξω από το δήμο;


----------



## sarant (Feb 18, 2009)

Aπορία έχω, πού βασίστηκε το Πρωτοδικείο για να διατάξει αποσφράγιση.

Και μια διορθωσούλα, το (πολύ καλό) άρθρο είναι από το indy.gr, όχι το indymedia.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2009)

Τμήμα Αναστολών, λέει. Άρα, προσωρινά μέτρα, για να μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους οι εργαζόμενοι και ο Ρουβάς;....

Ναι, indy.gr


----------



## danae (Feb 18, 2009)

Και ένα σχόλιο:

Δεν είναι μόνο το κράτος σκατά, εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε. Δηλαδή τι νόημα θα είχαν όλα αυτά αν δεν υπήρχαν οι ελληνάρες που θέλουν να παρκάρουν την αμαξάρα έξω από το μαγαζί, την ώρα μάλιστα που ακριβώς δίπλα έχει σταθμό μετρό; Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πλειοψηφία. Οι υπόλοιποι κολυμπάνε ανάποδα στο ρεύμα. Γι' αυτό αναγκαζόμαστε να σχολιάζουμε και να φωνάζουμε για τα αυτονόητα. Γιατί για την πλειοψηφία δεν είναι αυτονόητα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2009)

danae said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο το κράτος σκατά, εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε. Δηλαδή τι νόημα θα είχαν όλα αυτά αν δεν υπήρχαν οι ελληνάρες που θέλουν να παρκάρουν την αμαξάρα έξω από το μαγαζί, την ώρα μάλιστα που ακριβώς δίπλα έχει σταθμό μετρό; Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πλειοψηφία. Οι υπόλοιποι κολυμπάνε ανάποδα στο ρεύμα. Γι' αυτό αναγκαζόμαστε να σχολιάζουμε και να φωνάζουμε για τα αυτονόητα. Γιατί για την πλειοψηφία δεν είναι αυτονόητα.


Πραγματικά.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά οι πλειοψηφίες αλλάζουν. Ας πούμε, πριν από 500 χρόνια όλοι οι κάτοικοι της Ευρώπης πλην ενός απειροελαχίστου ποσοστού πίστευαν στην ύπαρξη του Θεού. Πριν από 30 χρόνια, όταν πρωτοκαβάλησα το ποδήλατο στην Αθήνα, ήταν ελάχιστοι οι ποδηλάτες σε αυτή την πόλη. Από τότε, έχουν γίνει αρκετοί. Αντιθέτως, στα ίδια αυτά 30 χρόνια, οι αρμόδιες αρχές έχουν μείνει στάσιμες. Άρα, η χώρα πάει προς τα πίσω, σε σχέση με άλλες, όπου οι αρχές τους, η εξουσία τους, παρακολουθεί από πιο κοντά τις αλλαγές του κοινωνικού σώματος. Η ευθύνη της πολιτικής τάξης, της εξουσίας, είναι χωριστή και τεράστια.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> Η ευθύνη της πολιτικής τάξης, της εξουσίας, είναι χωριστή και τεράστια.


Κανείς δεν είπε ότι η πολιτική τάξη είναι άμοιρη ευθυνών. Όμως, δυστυχώς, καθρεφτίζει μεγάλο κομμάτι των ανθρώπων που κυβερνά.


----------



## danae (Feb 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> Η ευθύνη της πολιτικής τάξης, της εξουσίας, είναι χωριστή και τεράστια.



Αναμφισβήτητα!


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2009)

danae said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο το κράτος σκατά, εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε. Δηλαδή τι νόημα θα είχαν όλα αυτά αν δεν υπήρχαν οι ελληνάρες που θέλουν να παρκάρουν την αμαξάρα έξω από το μαγαζί, την ώρα μάλιστα που ακριβώς δίπλα έχει σταθμό μετρό; Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η πλειοψηφία. Οι υπόλοιποι κολυμπάνε ανάποδα στο ρεύμα. Γι' αυτό αναγκαζόμαστε να σχολιάζουμε και να φωνάζουμε για τα αυτονόητα. Γιατί για την πλειοψηφία δεν είναι αυτονόητα.



+1 από εμένα. Δεν υπάρχει καμία δικαιολογία. Είμαστε απολύτως υπεύθυνοι, αφενός μεν γιατί εμείς έχουμε εκλέξει τον κόσμο που κυβερνά, αφετέρου δε γιατί εμείς δεν σεβόμαστε τους ίδιους μας τους νόμους. Πόσα και πόσα παραδείγματα καθημερινά...

Πάντως με θλίβει βαθύτατα να περπατώ στην αγαπημένη μου πόλη και να έχω καθημερινά την εντύπωση ότι βρίσκομαι σε τσαντήρι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 18, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ο υπεύθυνος για τα νυχτερινά κέντρα αντιδήμαρχος κ. Παπαδάκης, ήταν ο ίδιος αντιδήμαρχος που *χωρίς να έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα*, βρέθηκε στο παρκάκι Κύπρου και Πατησίων και με τα ΜΑΤ κατα την κοπή των δέντρων και την ημέρα της επίθεσης των παρακρατικών.


Ο κ. Παπαδάκης, εκτός από υπεύθυνος της Διεύθυνσης Αδειών Καταστημάτων και Θεαμάτων είναι και υπεύθυνος της Διεύθυνσης Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας, και ίσως με αυτή την αρμοδιότητα βρέθηκε στην Πατησίων. Όμως ο ίδιος αργότερα δήλωσε, σύμφωνα με το TVXS, ότι είχε πλήρη άγνοια για τους ξυλοδαρμούς των κατοίκων και ότι το θέμα δεν εμπίπτει στην αρμοδιότητα της Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας. 

Όσον αφορά τα κέντρα διασκέδασης, κάποιος κακόπιστος θα σκεφτόταν ότι κρατάει και το μαχαίρι και το πεπόνι, ότι δηλαδή ο ίδιος άνθρωπος είναι υπεύθυνος για τη χορήγηση των αδειών και για τη βεβαίωση παραβάσεων και την επιβολή προστίμων.


----------

